# cinnamon boy



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

heres a few pics of my picture shy cinnamon tan boy that i decided to keep as he is so yummy


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow he is a lovely colour very deep, almost agouti. Its much darker than any of my cinnamons which are much lighter. Is this from my cinnamon rumpwhite buck I lent you?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah he looks quite red! (wish i had reds) hes from your cinnamon self rumpwhite and one of my black tans, this might sound odd but his personality is just like his dads :lol: he slumps on your hand and goes all mushy  he hasnt got a name yet but i think he should have one


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh I've just had my first litters born from him, one of them was from a black tan doe so hopefully I'll have some similar to your man.

He looks like a Larry to me.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

very pretty mouse............


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a lovely deep cinnamon colour


----------

